# Sailfish in Quepos, Costa Rica



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend and I fished about 30 miles off Quepos yesterday and went 2 for 2 on Pacific sailfish. The fish were caught in 3000 ft. On skirted ballyhoo. Capt. Estimated their weight at 90 and 150 lbs. The larger fish was said to be the largest of 1000 sailfish caught on the boat. Great day!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i hooked a 150lb'er in quepos about ten years ago on a 12wt.......it took my fly line and backing in a hurry! I ended up trolling:blink:


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sail on Fly*

That must have been a hell of a fight on fly!


----------

